

Addressing the address issue - sdqali
http://jonathanmarvens.com/blog/2012/11/26/addressing-the-address-issue/

======
cjg
How about a single unconstrained text area? Do you really need to break the
address up into lots of little bits? If so, why? Because you have different
costs / taxes for different states / countries? Fine, have separate fields for
those, but otherwise, what's the benefit?

